# Android Studio: while-Schleife beginnt nicht



## AkechiKogoro (22. Okt 2019)

Hallo an alle im Java-Forum,

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit mal wieder ein Problem bzgl. Java und hoffe dass mir hier diesbezüglich jemand weiterhelfen kann.
( Ich weiß dass die while-Schleife allgemein zu Java gehört und nicht explizit Android Studio zuzuordnen ist, aber ich habe jetzt lange mit Eclipse gearbeitet und bin mir nicht sicher ob es mit den Unterschieden zwischen den Programmen zu tun hat ).
Vielleicht sehe ich nur auch den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Und zwar möchte ich dass im Rahmen eines Kartenspiels per Zufall ein Spieler ausgewählt wird der beginnt.
So weit so gut. Danach wollte ich dass am Beginn der betreffenden while-Schleife dass zuerst geprüft wird, ob es sich um einen menschlichen Spieler handelt ( spieler.get(1) bis spieler.get(3) )  oder einen Computer-Spieler. Im Anschluss soll mit einer weiteren if-Anweisung geprüft werden um welchen Spieler es sich handelt.
Daher ich nicht genau wusste wo es klemmt habe ich ein wenig rumgetestet und die Kommentare im folgenden Screenshot drin gelassen.
Dadurch bin ich mir sicher dass es daran klemmt dass die while-Schleife nicht ausgeführt wird, obwohl "public boolean spielEnde = false;".
"JLTestView5.setText("SchleifenTest");" wird nämlich schon nicht mehr ausgeführt.

Ich hoffe, wie schon gesagt bzw. geschrieben, dass mir hierbei jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Vielen Dank im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
euer AkechiKogoro


----------



## lolcore (22. Okt 2019)

hab nur schnell geguckt aber muss das nicht spielende == false bzw spielende != false heißen nicht spielende = false


----------



## AkechiKogoro (22. Okt 2019)

Ach ja, dass habe ich die ganze Zeit übersehen.
Danke!


----------



## mihe7 (23. Okt 2019)

lolcore hat gesagt.:


> hab nur schnell geguckt aber muss das nicht spielende == false bzw spielende != false heißen nicht spielende = false


Ne, das muss einfach nur `!spielEnde` heißen


----------



## lolcore (23. Okt 2019)

schon klar. übrigens würde ich beim vergleichen von objekten immer equals(Type obj) nehmen und nicht mit == vergleichen


----------



## Robat (23. Okt 2019)

lolcore hat gesagt.:


> übrigens würde ich beim vergleichen von objekten immer equals(Type obj) nehmen und nicht mit == vergleichen


Das kommt ganz drauf an was du brauchst. *Immer* equals ist unter Umständen nicht richtig


----------

